
Diabetes drug has unexpected, broad implications for healthy aging - evo_9
https://www.salk.edu/news-release/diabetes-drug-has-unexpected-broad-implications-for-healthy-aging/
======
masonic
I wish these stories would discuss implications on dosing. Are higher dosages
beneficial and safe? Doctors seem to max out at 2g/day.

